# 2 fragen zum 951 Kefü und lager



## McBundyOne (28. Januar 2012)

hi,
wollte mal fragen welche kefü am rahmen passt ohne was anzupassen und was der unterschied ist zwischen iscg und iscg5 hatte die hier im auge http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...45d3/s/cSixx-110gl-Kettenfuehrung-32-42T.html

2te frage: ich hab meine lager vom rahmen gezogen und hab festgestellt das 4 wasserdichte und 4 einseitig offene mit metallkäfig verbaut sind. wenn ich mir jetzt neue bestelle muss ich wieder welche mit metalkäfig montieren oder kann ich auch wasserdichte einseitig offene verbauen oder sogar ganz geschlossene lager verbauen und auf die schmierfunktion verzichten

mfg sebi


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2012)

Hi Sebi...bzgl. Kefü hätt ich gerade etwas passendes abzugeben:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/467589/cat/500

ISCG old und 05 unterscheiden sich in der Anordnung der 3 Aufnahmepunkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBundyOne (29. Januar 2012)

danke für das angebot aber es hat mir die csixx angetan, also ist beim intense 951 das iscg 05 verbaut, jetzt müsste ich nur noch das mit meinem lagerproblem herrausfinden damit ich die bestellen kann


----------



## WildsauHardride (30. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab beim meinem 951 komplett geschlossene genommen, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann kann man doch auf einer Seite einfach die Dichtung entfernen und es ist offen.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (31. Januar 2012)

ich weiss nicht ob das immer noch so ist aber bei den überarbeiteten hinterbauen waren am unteren hebel schrägkugellager (7001 glaub ich) verbaut und daher keine distanzbuchse zwischen den lagern.
wenn man diese durch gedichtete rillenkugellager (6001 2RSR wenn ichs richtig im kopf habe?) ersetzen will muss man auf jeden die distanzbuchse (crash tube) nachrüsten weil man sonst die lager verspannt.


----------



## McBundyOne (31. Januar 2012)

sind die 7001 den genauso gröss wie die 6001, dachte immer das die zahlt die grösse bedeutet, da ich unten keine bezeichnung auf den lagern haben, nur seitlich einen metallkäfig anstadt nen gummiring

wollte oben die geschlossenen von skf 6001 rsh nehmen und unten einseitig geschlossene skf 6001 rsh 

dachte nur eventuell auf die schmiernippel zu verzichten und gleich geschlossene rein zu machen.

versteh auch ned wieso die oben gedichtete nehmen und unten ned


----------



## doppelkorn (31. Januar 2012)

7001er sind quasi lager, die ein bestimmten Druckwinkel besser verkraften (schrägkugellager). Ob jetzt ein Rahmen, der komplett 6001er verbaut hat, schneller Lager frist ist mir nicht bekannt. Hab mich auch vor kurzem damit befasst und keine klare Meinung auch in Amerikanischen Boards gefunden.


----------



## McBundyOne (31. Januar 2012)

weiss jemand ob die unteren jetzt 7001 er lager sind weil dann bestell ich mir lieber die die auch reingehören steht leider nix drauf auf den lagern

vieleicht weiss es ja ein deutscher vertreter aus dem forum 

es ist ein intense 951 fro anfang 2010 gekauft weis jetzt aber ned ob das eventuel ein 2009 rahmen ist hat auf jedenfall g3 hinterbau


----------



## McBundyOne (31. Januar 2012)

hier nochmal ein bild links die oberen lager klar 6001 rechts kein plan


----------



## Ale_Schmi (31. Januar 2012)

guck doch einfach auf der Seite: www.ina.de wenn du die Lager ausgebaut hast. Dann kannst du die ausmessen und dann findest du definitiv die richtigen Lager!

Wenn du die Lager ausbaust, solltest du darauf achten, ob eine Hülse zwischen beiden Lagern ist oder nicht, wenn nicht, dann ist es ein Schrägkugellager, ansonsten ein normales Rillenkugellager.


----------



## McBundyOne (31. Januar 2012)

auf dem foto sind die lager ausgebaut und das war das einzigste was da raus ging keine hülse oder so jetzt weiss ich doch aber immer noch ned ob das 7001er oder 6001er wenn nix drauf steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (31. Januar 2012)

wenn da keine hÃ¼lse ist, dann sehr wahrscheinlich 7001. miss einfach mal die stÃ¤rke des aussenringes. wenn es ein 6001 ist, dann ist der auf beiden seiten gleich...
hier mal die zeichnung vom 7001:
http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/...-2RSD*B7001-C-2RSD-T-P4S;a84-jsVhZF7e?clrsb=1
da sieht man, dass die asymetrisch von den wandstÃ¤rken sind. mir fallen gerade keine besseren worte ein. einfach mal gucken.

hier ein 6001:
http://medias.schaeffler.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/60..-2RSR*6001-2RSR;a84-jsVhZF7e

Davon mal abgesehen: wenn du die 7001 nimmst, bist du defenitiv auf der sicheren seite. denn dir ist da ja auch keine hÃ¼lse entgegen gekommen, als du die ausgebaut hast (sollten somit 7001 sein). auf jedenfall kannst du auf der seite mal die maÃe vergleichen und dir das richtige lager raussuchen! du musst nur auf eine abstÃ¼tzung achten (axialer kraftfluss in den lagerflasch durch schrÃ¤gstellung der (kugel)lagerflÃ¤chen).


edit: wenn ich mir das rechte bild nochmal so anschaue... das muss ein 7001 sein, weil die materialstÃ¤rke der Ã¤uÃeren lagerschale unterschiedlich dick ist. vergleiche mal die seite mit der dichtung und ohne, da fÃ¤llt das schon auf. das deutet, um es kurz zu sagen auf ein 7001. (kosten das stÃ¼ck ab 1â¬, nicht skf, aber das ist echt egal mittlerweile...)


----------



## McBundyOne (1. Februar 2012)

auf so ne antwort habe ich gehoft dank dir.

hab se heute bestellt die 2 die du gepostet hast, soll ich bei den unteren lagen die 7001 einen ring raus machen wegen der abschmierung oder soll ich beide ringe drin lassen und so einpressen


----------



## Ale_Schmi (2. Februar 2012)

je nachdem... willst du den abschniernippel nutzen oder nicht? Bei ja : innere Dichtung raus. Bei nein : Dichtungen dran lassen.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (20. April 2012)

Hi,ich will meinen Intense 951 neu Pulverbeschichten lassen und habe eine Frage in meinem Rahmen sind 4x 6001er und 4x7001er Lager drin kann ich wenn ich 2 Crashtube's verwende komplett 6001er nehmen weil ich SKF Lager nehmen wollte die auf beiden seiten gedichtet sind da ich die abschmierung nicht nutzen will!Und wie man die Abschmiernippel entfernen kann?Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiter helfen danke euch


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (5. Februar 2014)

Hi, ich betätige mich mal als Totengräber, vielleicht reagiert nochmal jemand von den ursprünglichen Postern 
Hab mir einen gebrauchten 951 Rahmen mit dem "besseren" Hinterbau zugelegt, also ohne die verstellbaren Ausfallenden und stehe jetzt
vor folgendem Problem: Da ich ohnehin wegen einer Sprunggelenksfraktur grade nicht fahren kann, dachte ich mir, es wäre schlau, die
kompletten Lager zu tauschen, zumal die im Upperlink schon recht schlimm ausgesehen haben und der Hinterbau auch ein wenig "hakte" beim Einfedern ohne Dämpfer. Gesagt, getan, hab mir die 6001 neu bestellt und eingepresst, kein Problem, der Upperlink läuft smooth.
Wenn ich allerdings die 7001 (also die offenen, die ich nicht getauscht habe) betrachte, stehe ich vor einem Rätsel. Ohne eingebautem Lowerlink drehen sie brav und sauber, baue ich den Lowerlink jedoch an und ziehe ihn nur mittelfest, dann hakt das über den ganzen Federweg ordentlich. Wahrscheinlich wäre es egal, wenn man die Kräfte bedenkt, die im Betrieb wirken, aber man tauscht ja Lager, damits gut wird und nicht schlecht bleibt.
Es sind also an allen Stellen für den Lowerlink die offenen Lager verbaut, dazwischen liegen aber auch die Hülsen, von denen weiter oben gesprochen wird. Kann es sein, dass diese Konfiguration "falsch" ist, und man mit den Tubes beim Anziehen die Lager verspannt?
Ich könnte es natürlich ausprobieren, möchte aber die an sich guten (und teuren) 7001er nicht aufs Geratewohl aus-und wieder einpressen, nur um das auszuprobieren und hoffe daher, dass mir jemand hier einen Tip geben kann. Die Funktion der Abschmiernippel brauche ich nicht unbedingt, auch wenns ein nettes Feature ist (und eine ziemliche Sauerei, was da alles rauskommt)
Thx und lg, euer Ferdi


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (5. Februar 2014)

Also bei den offenen Lagern brauchst du auf jeden Fall die Tubes damit du beim anziehen die lager nicht nach innen zusammen drückst wenn das der Fall ist dürften die eigendlich nicht rasten etc. außer du hast sie mit falschem werkzeug ein und dabei schon kaputt gepresst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferdi_Rax (5. Februar 2014)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Allerdings eigenartig, der Vorbesitzer hat nie Lager getauscht, die unteren müssten also noch die Original-Intense Lager sein.
Was schlägst du vor, raus mit den offenen und 6001er ohne Tubes verbauen? Macht das soviel Unterschied, ist ja letztendlich doch
nur eine Rotationsbewegung die da wirkt.


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (5. Februar 2014)

Mir kommt gerade was: vielleicht sind die falschen Washer verbaut (zu dicke) und darum komprimiert das die Lager so stark? Leider hab ich keine Serviceanleitung finden können, in denen die Dimension der Unterlegscheiben zu finden ist.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (5. Februar 2014)

Nein bei den 6001er müssen die Tubes immer dazwischen außer du rüstest auf den fast 200€ teuren 3G Link auf da haste die beste verschraubung von allen !


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (5. Februar 2014)

Das könnte sein ja mess sie mal von der stärke her !


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (5. Februar 2014)

Ok, mal sehen, ob ich das auch mit Gipsbein schaffe


----------



## proaufmkiez (6. April 2014)

was sind den tubes ? seit ihr euch sicher das das bei einem 7001 lager das fett auch raus kommt


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (6. April 2014)

Sind Distanzhülsen, die zwischen den Lagern verbaut sind. Ich hab das Problem übrigens nicht gelöst (im zusammengebauten Zustand spür ich das Haken nicht mehr), da aber auch bei mir das alte Fett nur auf einer Seite raus kommt, vermute ich, dass das Lager schon völlig verdreckt ist und somit "dicht". Ich werds mal so fahren und dann im Sommer tauschen.


----------



## KingKongCore (6. April 2014)

wie gut dass ich das thema hier grade gesehen habe, mir steht der erste lagerwechsel an meinem 951 auch in kürze bevor.


----------



## Duc851 (19. Mai 2019)

Dann betätige ich mich auch mal als Totengräber:
6001er Lager: Einbaurichtung egal
7001er Lager: haben eine Einbaurichtung, die es zu beachten gilt. _Falsch herum eingebaut kann das Lager nicht funktionieren_. Das erschließt sich aus der Zeichnung im Anhang.

Enduro Lager 6001 LLU Max sind im Verlgeich mit SKF 6001 2RS beschissen gedichtet. Da müssen die Schmiernippel häufig benutzt werden.


----------

